# RCP Default Editor öffnen?



## Java Chris (7. Jun 2010)

Ich Versuche mit RCP Default einen Editor zu Öffnen, wie eine View

Erster Versuch: 
Direkt in der "Hauptklasse" die IPerspectiveFactory implementiert irgendwie einen Editor zu öffnen... Kein Erfolg

Zweiter Versuch:
Eine StartView zu generieren, die dann einen Editor aufruft, dies funktioniert soweit
aber ich bekomme diese StartView nicht geschlossen! Anscheinend ist der Zeitpunkt des Hides immer zu früh, sodass scheinbar die View noch nicht gefunden werden kann

Dritte Versuch:
Ähnlich wie Nummer 2, nur hidded sich die View selbst. Dies führt aber dazu, dass garnichts angezeigt wird!

Hat jemand von euch noch einen Rat?


----------



## maki (7. Jun 2010)

Hast du es mal hiermit versucht: Eclipse RCP Tutorial

Ansonsten müsstest du uns Code zeigen


----------



## Gast2 (7. Jun 2010)

Ich habs glaub mal im ApplicationWorkbenchWindowAdvisor gemacht die Methode überschreiben

```
@Override
    public void postWindowOpen() {
    	// TODO Auto-generated method stub
    	super.postWindowOpen();
    }
```


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jun 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dir auch das hier weiter:
Andrew Niefer: Opening files in Eclipse from the command line


----------



## Java Chris (8. Jun 2010)

Danke euch allen, aber der Tipp mit dem PostWindowOpen() war gold wert


----------



## Crombix (17. Nov 2010)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Ich habs glaub mal im ApplicationWorkbenchWindowAdvisor gemacht die Methode überschreiben
> 
> ```
> @Override
> ...


Die Antwort ist echt Klasse !!! Danke vielmals.. das hat mir auch geholfen


----------

